# Splenic Mass Found on My Baby Jingles



## Jingles Mama (Apr 30, 2018)

*Update*

I just got off the phone with the vet...it is in fact hemangiosarcoma. My heart...it's shattered into a million pieces.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry! If you are on Facebook, you may want to join this page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/422464568087083/


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ohhh, I am so sorry. I was hoping the spleen surgery was going to take care of it. Many of us understand the devastating pain of this prognosis for your very special girl.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry of the diagnosis. We lost my Flirty to the dreaded cancer three years ago almost to the day. I know of the pain you are feeling.


My only advice is to spend as much time with her as you can and show her all the love that you can.


My heart aches for you. As much as it hurts now, seeing your baby like this is horrible. I will pray for Jingles and for you and your hubby.


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm so sorry. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this news about sweet Jingles. Many of us here on the forum have been through similar experiences, and it is so heartbreaking and devastating. I am keeping him and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your girl's diagnosis, sending good thoughts and many prayers to you both.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry. I will be keeping you and your sweet boy in my thoughts.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Jingles.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear of your results. My thoughts and prayers to guide you through this most difficult time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jingles Mama said:


> I just got off the phone with the vet...it is in fact hemangiosarcoma. My heart...it's shattered into a million pieces.


I am so very sorry!! Love her gently and free her when it is time. ((hugs ))


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So very sorry. Many here know the pain you feel.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this. Removing the tumor with the spleen can give you more time with her. I hope it's a long and happy time with no more worries.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so very sorry to hear this diagnosis. I'm thinking of you both and I hope you'll have more time together. She's blessed to have such a caring home and I know you'll make her remaining days comfortable and filled with love. My sympathies.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the diagnosis of your beautiful girl Jingles. There, unfortunately, are many of us who have received the same diagnosis. Just love her like you do and enjoy every moment you have together. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your husband, my husband and I also don't have children and our dogs are our world. Hold her tight - she knows how much you love her.


----------



## Jingles Mama (Apr 30, 2018)

I am so grateful for all your kind words, thoughts and prayers. She is still on low oxygen and they are still trying to figure out the cause for her needing it. They have been treating for pneumonia, just in case, and started treating for blood clots yesterday; the two most likely scenarios. They prefer to wait two weeks before giving clotting medicine but we had to start only a week out; pray for no complications and that this is effective. She had a comfortable night, and I got to spend a lot of time with her yesterday. She so badly wanted to crawl into my lap, sweet baby girl. I will get to see her again in just a bit and hopefully have more -- and positive -- answers. We will meet with the oncologist on Monday. She still has a lot of fight in her, and they tell me she has the best spirit of any pup they've had come through ICU in the shape she was in and all she's been through. Praying for many more comfortable and joyful days for her.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the update. I hope she will be able to come home soon. You're in my prayers.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. Prayers sent.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the update. Please give Miss Jingles a big puppy hug and pat from her support team from this website. I'm hoping you'll have some positive news after today's visit and that the oncologist can come up with a good plan on Monday  My prayers will be stronger through these next few days.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts your way that Jingles is well enough to come home soon.


----------



## Kayla2727 (Mar 28, 2017)

You're such an amazing dog mama, Jingles Mama! I lost my best friend/heart dog Jack on Valentine's Day 2017 from this dreaded disease. Reading your posts brings tears to my eyes and a sadness to my heart as it all sounds so painfully similar to the emotions I had to endure. I am truly praying for you and Jingles, I hope you cherish every second with her as she continues this fight!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinking of Jingles and wondering how she is doing.


----------



## Jingles Mama (Apr 30, 2018)

*Update*

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for all your positive thoughts and prayers. I can't recall what I updated last, but Jingles was able to come home two Sundays ago after being re-hospitalized for 6 days less than 36 hours following her release from her initial surgery. She is doing really great. She rested a great deal for about a week but is eating wonderfully and everything appears normal, at least for her. We are still struggling but giving her so much love and attention (which isn't really different than pre-cancer!  )

We met with one of the best oncologists there is and decided to try chemo. She had her first treatment last Friday and has done fantastic so far. We are so thankful. She is on clotting medicine and is tolerating all of it well. (This is the suspected cause of her respiratory issues which necessitated a 6 day hospital stay.) The vet gave us 1-3 months without chemo and 7-9 with it if she tolerates it well. 

We even went for a short walk yesterday, and she was pulling me along as usual.  

We will cherish every single day we have with her.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that Jingles is feeling better.. I hope you have many good days ahead of you w your sweet Jingles...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so thankful you are getting to spend this extra time with your precious girl. We lost our last two fur kids to hemangiosarcoma--without warning. Our Great Pyrenees, Shaggy was 7. One day he was fine, the next morning he wouldn't get out. The unknown tumor on his spleen had ruptured and nothing could be done. This was Sept. 2014. Then in Oct. 2016, our beloved golden girl, Sophie just 4 months shy of her 13th birthday. Fine one day and doing so well because she had started her on Adaquan for her joints, and one day she was great, the net morning wouldn't get up. Same as with Shaggy. Her turmor was on her liver, it had rupture and nothing could be done. I shudder every time I hear that someone has gotten that diagnosis for their beloved dog. Prayers that Jingles surprised the vets and lives years rather than months.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to hear that your Jingles is doing so well and that she tolerated the chemo. Sounds like she's getting the best care and love from you.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

You and your husband are incredible parents!!!! I'm glad Jingles is home and doing well. I'm going to pray that she continues to do well and pulls through this (and surprises everyone). Keep doing what you're doing; we're all sending positive thoughts your way.


----------

